# automotive photography



## F1addict (Aug 12, 2008)

Only really got into photography a few months ago and I'm still learning and playing around with different angles an things.
And I'm only useing an advanced point and shoot camera, for now, which somewhat limits what I can do.

unfortunetly this day it was raining, kinda killed the turn out , only 10 cars as opposed to the estimated 100 showed up, so I only got pictures in between storms, apparently Ferrari owners are scared of the rain














and this is from another show




please c&c
any help is greatly appreciated, thankyou


----------



## jv17 (Aug 12, 2008)

here's the pic that I got for you..


----------



## anubis404 (Aug 12, 2008)

jv17 said:


> here's the pic that I got for you..



*Cues rap music*


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 12, 2008)

I think they are pretty good, of course, I'm a sucker for anything from Maranello!

#2 is my favorite, I really like the water on the car. 

One thing I would suggest is to try and watch what's in the background, the people behind the Viper are a little distracting (and too bad the Camry or whatever was behind the row of Ferraris, but what can you do?).


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 12, 2008)

cool pictures!!


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 12, 2008)

cool pictures!!


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree, the second photo of the Ferrari is my favorite. 

Oh and welcome to the forum F1 and JV!


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 13, 2008)

The first shot is a bit underexposed, but great with the angles and richness of color.  The last one would have been better without the Camry (poser car...lol), but what are you going to do?

These are cool shots, and you should be proud of your work.  BTW, who's your F1 driver of choice. I'm part Finnish, so I have to go with Raikkonen.  But Hamilton is amazing, too.


----------



## F1addict (Aug 13, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> I think they are pretty good, of course, I'm a sucker for anything from Maranello!
> 
> #2 is my favorite, I really like the water on the car.
> 
> One thing I would suggest is to try and watch what's in the background, the people behind the Viper are a little distracting (and too bad the Camry or whatever was behind the row of Ferraris, but what can you do?).


Yeah, unfortunetly the car shows around here are always croweded and the people just can't be avoided

oh and its a Cadillac CTS and and Escalade in the back ground of the last Ferrari pic. The Museum that I took them at is having a Cadillac exibit inside and they have some new cars on display outside.

Thanks for the compliments



Senor Hound said:


> The first shot is a bit underexposed, but great with the angles and richness of color. The last one would have been better without the Camry (poser car...lol), but what are you going to do?
> 
> These are cool shots, and you should be proud of your work. BTW, who's your F1 driver of choice. I'm part Finnish, so I have to go with Raikkonen. But Hamilton is amazing, too.


 
GO KOVALAINEN!!!!:thumbup:
oh and Hamilton is amazing too. 
this three week break is killing me! I need my F1 fix


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 13, 2008)

F1addict said:


> this three week break is killing me! I need my F1 fix


 
I know what you mean!!! I'm dying here!!!!

While I have always been a fan of Ferrari (even when they sucked in the 80's and early 90's) I do have to admit that Hamilton could be a very special driver. 

I think there are a bunch of great drivers coming up like Kubica, Kaz Nakajima, Vettel, Sutil, and congrats to Timo for a great 2nd place in Hungary (you have to feel bad for Massa, even if you hate Ferrari).


----------



## F1addict (Aug 14, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> I know what you mean!!! I'm dying here!!!!
> 
> While I have always been a fan of Ferrari (even when they sucked in the 80's and early 90's) I do have to admit that Hamilton could be a very special driver.
> 
> I think there are a bunch of great drivers coming up like Kubica, Kaz Nakajima, Vettel, Sutil, and congrats to Timo for a great 2nd place in Hungary (you have to feel bad for Massa, even if you hate Ferrari).


 oh yeah, I feel bad for Massa...even though I was wishing that would happen to him for the entire race

I really would like to see what guys like Vettel and Sutil could do in a Mclaren or Ferrari. Vettel is deffinetly going to turn into a great driver someday since he started out so young.


----------

